# The Tao of N Scale Unitrack



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Found this on the AnyRail forum. It is a very good explanation of why the dimensions of the track pieces are what they are -



> By Chaz on the AnyRail Forum
> The Tao of N Gauge KATO Unitrack
> 
> Taoism is a philosophy that emphasizes living in harmony with the Tao, the source, spirit and existence of life. In this paper, I present how to live in harmony with the source, spirit and existence of N gauge KATO Unitrack.
> ...


http://www.anyrail.com/forum_en/index.php/topic,1313.msg8286.html#msg8286


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting insight for the N unitrack gang. Same general thinking and methodology applies to any gauge, I'd think. I well conceived / stated post, above.

Oooohhhhmmmmmm......

TJ


----------

